# As colourful as it gets...



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

... in my humble little tank, that is. 

He's a male Apisto Agassizi. My kids think he is soooooooooooooo cute.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! thinking about starting up a tank for some of those myself


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Who says FW fish is not as beautiful as SW fish?


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Franck. I'm thinking of getting a few Apistos myself. Where'd you get yours from?


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice coloration, love the blue on his tail fin.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I do love watching this guy.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice Franck. I'm thinking of getting a few Apistos myself. Where'd you get yours from?


Gary, I got this guy from Aq West back in the summer. I got a few more recently from Pat. I wanted females but he wasn't sure his were females so we'll see. They're nowhere as beautiful, which is usually the case for Apistos (except for breeding colouration, but I'm not there yet), so I'm hoping they are indeed females...

They are said to require very acidic water to spawn and for the eggs to hatch though, so it's probably a long shot. We'll see. In the meantime I'm enjoying this guy a lot.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a very nice apisto , these guys are so underated in my opinion.Everyone should as least try one kind of apistogramma, they are full of activity, not fussy with water or food (unless you screw things up for them), and have exhibit interesting behaviour if given the opportunity to list a few.Good luck finding him a lady friend and thanks for sharing.Iam keeping a few 'panduro' my self and love them.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Thats a very nice apisto , these guys are so underated in my opinion.Everyone should as least try one kind of apistogramma, they are full of activity, not fussy with water or food (unless you screw things up for them), and have exhibit interesting behaviour if given the opportunity to list a few.Good luck finding him a lady friend and thanks for sharing.Iam keeping a few 'panduro' my self and love them.


Thanks Luke. Yes, I agree, they do show an interesting behaviour. This guy was basically the king of the castle in my 60G so far, with only plecos and tetras in there with him. But I recently added 5 Bolivian rams in there that I moved from another tank. Well, he's been showing off since. He chases the rams but you can see it's all very civilised. He doesn't actually touch them, and they're not really scared at all, but he does want to show that he's the boss. It's good for me because he's showing off his fins (dorsal, especially) a lot more than before.


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

nice color on him


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow what a looker...
reminds me of a rocket ship with the blue fire coming out the back.


----------

